
Apple Fixes Bagel Emoji - Tomte
https://blog.emojipedia.org/apple-fixes-bagel-emoji/
======
perlgeek
Speaking of fascinating emoji stories, I'd recommend this good old favorite:
an entomologist rates ant emojis
[http://curlicuecal.tumblr.com/post/175362924100/an-
entomolog...](http://curlicuecal.tumblr.com/post/175362924100/an-entomologist-
rates-ant-emojis)

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
I loved this and now I want more emoji reviews!

------
jf-
This is the most important bagel-related news I’ve read all day.

------
notatoad
Cue the angry vegans: [https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-
drink/vega...](https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/vegan-
emoji-salad-google-vegetarian-egg-inclusion-diversity-unicode-
consortium-a8387596.html)

~~~
yellowapple
Or those too bigoted to tolerate lactose.

------
txsoftwaredev
99% Invisible did a great podcast episode about emojis a while back.

"Tech analysts estimate that over six billion emojis are sent each day.
Emojis, which started off as a collection of low-resolution pixelated images
from Japan, have become a well-established and graphically sophisticated part
of everyday global communication.

But who decides what emojis are available to users, and who makes the actual
designs? Independent radio and film producer Mark Bramhill took it upon
himself to find out and, in the process, ended up developing and pitching his
own idea for a new emoji."

[https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/person-lotus-
position...](https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/person-lotus-position/)

------
aportnoy
This just in:

Apple has released a new version of its forthcoming bagel emoji. Now including
cream-cheese, this aims to address concerns raised about the previous design.

------
IvyMike
Apple emojis are too photorealistic--they really feel like they should be more
cartoony. Right now they're solidly in the emoji uncanny valley.

~~~
function_seven
It's the uncanny bagel hole.

I agree. Almost seems lazy to take a photo and call it an emoji. It might not
actually be a photo, but the effect is the same. No style, no interpretation.

Imagine if the face emojis were just head shots of various stock photo models.

------
mywittyname
People sure have strong opinions on pointless matters.

~~~
talltimtom
Bikesheding. Not many know of or understand the complicated politics of the
Middle East and even many of those who do might not have strong oppinions....
but everyone understands bagels.

~~~
mywittyname
TIL. I always wondered if there was a name for this phenomenon.

------
dragonwriter
Really, shouldn't the base bagel emoji be a bare bagel, with combining
modifiers for different fillings?

~~~
FavouriteColour
I would love for this to happen.

------
drcongo
How was anyone criticising the old Apple bagel when the Twitter and Microsoft
ones exist?

~~~
bradleybuda
I cannot believe that a Twitter designer was actually proud enough of that
bagel emoji to claim credit for it and "walk them through" the design process.

~~~
drcongo
Surely it's a Weeto?

------
abnry
To the complainers about this story: It is interesting because a major tech
company changed communication standards in response to public outcry.

How many stories are about tech companies pointlessly responding to outcry? Or
making silly changes?

------
aportnoy
On a serious note, here's a cool story about Apple's emoji:

[https://medium.com/@agzmn/the-making-of-apples-emoji-how-
des...](https://medium.com/@agzmn/the-making-of-apples-emoji-how-designing-
these-tiny-icons-changed-my-life-16317250a9ee)

------
cgb223
I predict at least one blog response to this claiming this emoji isn't fair to
the lactose intolerant

------
sehugg
Gosh, there's more depth in that layer of cream cheese than in the entire iOS
7 interface remake.

------
kuon
I put ham, salad, tomato, pickles, cheese (real one, I'm swiss) and a bit of
ketchup and vegetable sauce.

This is not my emoji!!

Joke aside, this is interesting how much attention emojis get from people.
This is the first time I see some UI/UX item concerning users that much.

------
kiechu
Yet another first world problem solved. Phew...

------
GrumpyNl
Im getting old, cant wrap my head around this and its getting first page at
HN.

~~~
askafriend
What is there to wrap your head around?

You can send people a cute little bagel when you message them. It's funny.
It's entertaining. Makes life a little more interesting.

Don't lose your sense of humor, or get too jaded as you age. The world has
it's flaws but I hope we can all find some small joy in things like emoji.

~~~
0xffff2
It's not that. The question is who cares whether the cute little bagel has
cream cheese or not?

~~~
sebazzz
It is a good thing I suppose, it means some of us don't have bigger worries
than that.

~~~
jarfil
Not all that good when there are quite the few bigger worries affecting all of
us... but some would rather care about what's on a bagel emoji.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Just because people care about one thing, it doesn't mean that they don't care
about other things, or even that they care less about other things.

------
lostgame
I don’t consider myself a jaded individual; but that this is #3 right now on
HN’s front page bewilders and confuses me.

I feel like I could go into /new/ and find at least a couple articles more
relevant and interesting than this.

The average HN’er may tolerate this post, and maybe 5-10% might actually care,
but there’s a huge amount of the developer community I’ve seen that mostly
just looks down on emoji as a frankly immature way to communicate. Emoji-
related news is often beleaguered with comments akin to this one, and this
time it’s my turn, I suppose.

This news may matter to my partner and I, to have another meme to screw with.
It may matter to a perhaps younger or less tech-centric group.

But developers, hackers, and startup folks? Really?

How does the front page pick it’s content? I assume algorithmically?

~~~
LeoPanthera
Why does HN have to be so serious all the time? I for one am totally OK with
the occasional light-hearted piece.

> frankly immature way to communicate

And this is vaguely insulting to the vast majority of smartphone and/or
internet users.

~~~
lostgame
We can have light-hearted pieces that are actually relevant to tech or science
in an interesting, or meaningful way.

Also, again, my partner and I use emoji all the time, but I absolutely
certainly do not when communicating with other developers, clients, or
anything with an air of professionality.

Case in point: HN does not support emoji. Or, if it does, certainly nobody
uses them. And it is certainly not a feature I’ve seen requested here.

~~~
function_seven
I don't think you understand what "light-hearted" means...

The whole point is that it doesn't have to be relevant to tech or science in a
meaningful way.

I also don't use emoji when communicating with clients or in anything that
should carry a professional tone. But I'm also a person with a personal life
and personal friends and so on.

